# Some new stuff



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

A few new things...
































































Send me a PM for price


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking good buddy!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nice photos. did you get a new lens or camera or both?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> nice photos. did you get a new lens or camera or both?


Nope. Are my other photos not up to the same quality?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

there's a lot more detail here. color rendition is better. perhaps a different light? something is slightly different. there's a consistency to all of these photos and not just one or the other. you're using a macro lens right? updated photoshop version?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Tonnes of Ultra Ricordia in stock (50+). Prices range from $15 and up. (most between $15-$25). All mounted and ready to go.

Some sample photos. Should be on the website tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

crazy blastos. What are they and how much $?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nice rics and nice pics. its almost like microscope. Hey Bigshow what camera and lens set up are you using?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> nice rics and nice pics. its almost like microscope. Hey Bigshow what camera and lens set up are you using?


Canon T3i and a Canon Macro lens. Av setting with tripod.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

4pokguy said:


> crazy blastos. What are they and how much $?


$150, you can call them whatever you like


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> Canon T3i and a Canon Macro lens. Av setting with tripod.


nice stuff/. which macro is it? 105mm?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Website has been updated with wysiwyg ricordea, Yuma, chalice and more Acans 

Cheers


----------

